# Petition gegen drohendes Angelverbot an der Leine



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

Das hab ich gleich mal getan!


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Ich nicht. Warum?
1. Kenne keine Petition, welche wirklich was gebracht hat.

2. Brüssel bereit gerade eine schwere Klage gegen Dtl. vor. Gründe sind viel zu wenig ausgewiesene Naturschutzgebiete sowie viel zu lasche Regeln in denen welche bestehen. 

3. Meine Daten! Wer was machen will soll sich in Vereinen organisieren, Druck auf Vorstände machen, diese auf Landesverbände usw. . 
Sein Kreuz an der "richtigen" Stelle bei Wahlen machen oder sich gar politisch engagieren. Anhand meiner Erfahrungen und der daran gebunden Aktivitäten, brachten Petitionen nie etwas, ausser Datenabgabe. Und ich war sehr aktiv in einigen Bereichen. 

Es lebe die demokratische EU!


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gerade auch gezeichnet und mich dort ausgekotzt!

Jürgen


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Februar 2021)

Moin Habe dann auch mal Unterschrieben .Möchte mich ja noch weiter in dem Goilen Hobby austoben.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Männer, da könnt Ihr noch so viele Sad Smileys setzen! Seit Ihr wirklich schon soweit ins TV/WWW Bürgertum gerückt worden das Ihr ernsthaft glaubt mit Datenabgabe, ein paar Netzklicks und Buchstaben etwas bewegen zu können? Das sind Mittel zur Beruhigung, zur Ventilbewegung, nicht mehr! Und wenn man es feststellt, ist die Energie verpufft und man konzentriert sich auf das nächste Problem. Aber fein im Netz oder vor dem TV.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

Ob die Petition als solche anerkannt wird ist erstmal nebensächlich.
Aber eine Menge Stimmen vorweisen zu können, kann den Anglern dort durchaus helfen. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren haben die da leider nicht.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Männer, da könnt Ihr noch so viele Sad Smileys setzen!


Wer was dagegen macht  kann verlieren wer nichts macht hat schon verloren.

Kommt nicht von mir ;hat ein anderer aber auch Sinngemäß so gesagt.


----------



## rustaweli (19. Februar 2021)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Wer was dagegen macht  kann verlieren wer nichts macht hat schon verloren.
> 
> Kommt nicht von mir ;hat ein anderer aber auch Sinngemäß so gesagt.


Dann macht was! Aber wie gesagt, MACHT was! Tretet dort in die Vereine ein, ohne zu angeln. Macht Druck auf den Landesverband, steht als Vereine mehrmals im Monat vorm Rathaus, mehrmals im Monat vorm Landtag. Polarisiert, macht aufmerksam, kommt in die Medien, holt die breite Bevölkerung ab,...... Das ist machen, nicht klicken und Co! 
Schon mal im Leben politisch aktiv gewesen, also so richtig? Mit Petitionen braucht mir keiner kommen. Da lacht die Obrigkeit müde.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Tretet dort in die Vereine ein, ohne zu angeln. Macht Druck auf den Landesverband, steht als Vereine mehrmals im Monat vorm Rathaus, mehrmals im Monat vorm Landtag.



Das müsen die Leute vor Ort machen.
Wir können(und sollten) sie aus der Ferne aber mit unseren Stimmen unterstützen. Diese können den Verantowrtlichen dann vorgelegt werden.
Dafür gebe ich meine "Daten" gern her. Denn ich bin gegen solche ideologisch motivierten Verbote.


----------



## Ukel (19. Februar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Dann macht was! Aber wie gesagt, MACHT was! Tretet dort in die Vereine ein, ohne zu angeln. Macht Druck auf den Landesverband, steht als Vereine mehrmals im Monat vorm Rathaus, mehrmals im Monat vorm Landtag. Polarisiert, macht aufmerksam, kommt in die Medien, holt die breite Bevölkerung ab,...... Das ist machen, nicht klicken und Co!
> Schon mal im Leben politisch aktiv gewesen, also so richtig? Mit Petitionen braucht mir keiner kommen. Da lacht die Obrigkeit müde.


Ich kann dich beruhigen, Rustaweli, hier geschieht schon einiges und bleibt nicht auf eine Petition beschränkt, deren Wirksamkeit sicherlich nicht durchschlagend sein wird. Die ansässigen Vereine der Region, mehr als 25, haben sich schon zusammengetan, es finden Gespräche mit der Politik statt, wie man hört, mit zumindest Teilerfolgen. Dem zuständigen Landesverband, AV Niedersachsen, muss man nicht Druck machen, der ist sehr aktiv und konnte in vergangener Zeit in anderen Regionen Niedersachsens Angelverbote mit toller Expertise verhindern. Nur hier läuft es deutlich schwieriger ab, die Politik ignorierte den LV bei den neuesten Verbotsvorhaben, Studien und Experten wurden gar nicht erst berücksichtigt. Rein willkürliche, ideologische Entscheidungen der Politik. 
Auch gerichtliche Klagen mit Unterstützung des LV sind geplant. Die Petition  kann halt zusätzlich ein Zeichen sein, dass die Angler und deren Unterstützer nicht alles klaglos hinnehmen.


----------



## thanatos (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo , ich habe hier schon einmal eine Petition unterschrieben - 
die Reaktion in meinem Postfach : Angebote netter nicht mal richtig deutsch schreibender 
Mädchen ,die mich alten Sack toll finden und mich unbedingt kennen lernen wollten .
Na das war ja noch lustig - aber die Anwälte die einige hundert €ronchen haben wollten um 
auf eine Anzeige zu verzichten weil ich ja illegal Musik runter geladen habe ,
Kinderpornos , Waffen ,Drogen etc.pp -- Na vielleicht hab ich ja was --
frage mich wieviel Dumme muß es geben die Zahlen , das man so was aufzieht ??
Gründet einen Verband *- zum Schutz vor krankhafter Schützerei -*
ich bin dabei .


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Februar 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Hallo , ich habe hier schon einmal eine Petition unterschrieben -
> die Reaktion in meinem Postfach : Angebote netter nicht mal richtig deutsch schreibender
> Mädchen ,die mich alten Sack toll finden und mich unbedingt kennen lernen wollten .


Ich habe schon mehrere Petitionen unterschrieben und ich habe nie irgendwelche zweifelhaften Emails bekommen. 

Wenn du auf eine Fake-Petition reingefallen sein solltest und es dem Ersteller nur darum ging, Daten zu sammeln, dann mag das was anderes sein. Aber die hier wurde von einem Obmann eines betroffenen Vereins gestartet. Ich denke die Gefahr, nach der Unterzeichnung Mails von jungen Damen zu bekommen, ist in diesem Fall wohl maximal minimal.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Februar 2021)

Zitat: "Angeln ist leider kein Naturschutz"

Na und ?    Vögel beobachten ist auch kein Naturschutz, spazieren auch nicht.   In der Nase popeln ebenfalls nicht.

Damit kommen die durch? Wo ist da unser "schlagkräftige Bundesverband ?


----------



## Keinen Nerv (26. Februar 2021)

Tja, wenn man gehört werden will muss man halt die Politiker nerven! Sachlich, ich habe die Petition gezeichnet, den Landtag angeschrieben, die Untere Naturschutzbehörde und den grünen OB. Wenn genug Anfragen vorhanden sind wird man sich schon in eine andere Richtung bewegen, wenn öffentliches Interesse besteht befasst man sich damit auch....


----------



## Keinen Nerv (26. Februar 2021)

Und siehe da, die erste Antwort aus Hannover ist schon da, in der es u. a. heisst das man in kontakt mit dem AV Niedersachsen steht und mein Einwand mit zur Kenntnis genommen wird, im Rahmen des Beteiligungverfahren....


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Februar 2021)

Keinen Nerv schrieb:


> Und siehe da, die erste Antwort aus Hannover ist schon da, in der es u. a. heisst das man in kontakt mit dem AV Niedersachsen steht *und mein Einwand mit zur Kenntnis genommen wird, im Rahmen des Beteiligungverfahren....*



Sensationell - bist Du adeliger Herkunft oder sogar Nachrichtensprecher ? 

R.S.


----------



## tibulski (1. März 2021)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Damit kommen die durch? Wo ist da unser "schlagkräftige Bundesverband ?



der AV Niedersachsen ist seit vielen Jahren aus dem DAFV ausgetreten, also wenn es Beschwerden gibt, bitte an die Kollegen vor Ort. Ich schätze die Kollegen und wir haben da auch viel Kontakt. Ich weiss auch das die sich oft gut und Sachkundig um die lokalen Belange in ihrem Bereich kümmern. Ich sehe da halt nur Probleme, wenn es um die vielen Themen geht, die mittlerweile in Brüssel oder Berlin entschieden werden (die ja meist jedes Gewässer in Deutschland betreffen). Da wäre mehr zusammenhalt unter den Anglern sicher nicht falsch und am Ende stehen wir halt als Bundesverband in der Verantwortung. Kann man wohl auf kurze Sicht schwer ändern ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Tate (2. März 2021)

Ich war jetzt lange Zeit nicht mehr im Forum.
Wie kommt der Sinneswandel hier im AB zu den Online Petitionen? Thomas Finkenbeiner war doch stets der Ansicht das diese nichts bringen und daher hier nie gefördert wurden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2021)

Tate schrieb:


> Thomas Finkenbeiner war doch stets der Ansicht das diese nichts bringen und daher hier nie gefördert wurden?



Diese Ansichten sind  nicht mehr zeitgemäß.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2021)

@tibulski , 
danke Dir, dass du was dazu geschrieben hast.
Das der AV Niedersachsen zuständig ist, ist mir bewusst .
Schön wäre es, wenn Du Deine Meinung zu dieser "Begründung" (Angeln ist leider kein Naturschutz) abgeben würdest.

Petri
Christian


----------



## Tate (2. März 2021)

Wenn das so ist mach ich gern mit.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2021)

Ich weiß nicht ob es jemanden interessiert?
Spätestens wenn es bei euch am Gewässer so weit ist, dann wird es interessieren!






Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

Vögel-Skandal? Bericht: Naturschutzbund liefert Krähen an Tierversuchslabore in Tübingen
					

Und das soll Tierschutz sein? Jahrelang soll ausgerechnet der Naturschutzbund (NABU) Krähen aus dem eigenen Vogelschutzzentrum an ein Tierversuchslabor der...




					www.rtl.de
				




hier kann man mal sehen, wie verlogen dieser Verein ist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

eine Steilvorlage, die garantiert wieder nicht genutzt wird


----------



## fishhawk (29. April 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Vögel-Skandal? Bericht: Naturschutzbund liefert Krähen an Tierversuchslabore in Tübingen
> 
> 
> Und das soll Tierschutz sein? Jahrelang soll ausgerechnet der Naturschutzbund (NABU) Krähen aus dem eigenen Vogelschutzzentrum an ein Tierversuchslabor der...
> ...


Ich halte vom Großteil dieser Leute auch nicht sehr viel, aber wenn man sich die "Quelle" anschaut, sollte man ggf. nicht vorschnell urteilen.
Der würde ich noch viel weniger vertrauen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> die "Quelle"



Diese?
Recherchen von "SOKO Tierschutz" und dem Magazin "Spiegel"......


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Diese?
> Recherchen von "SOKO Tierschutz" und dem Magazin "Spiegel"......


ja, da fragt man sich schon, welchen Quellen den nun zu vertrauen ist.


----------



## Keinen Nerv (6. Mai 2021)

Rückinfo vom Landtag erhalten, dass die Petition eingegangen ist. Betreffend der Schutzgebiete NSG HA203 & LSG - H76

Freundlich habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich bei BUND & Nabu um einige Wenige handelt welche mit zum Teil durch dritte geworbene Mitglieder prahlen.
Angelvereine haben so etwas nicht nötig und Angler quatschen keine Oma auf dem Marktplatz oder vor deren Haustür voll....

Oberbürgermeister Onay hat Frau D. vom Fachbereich Umwelt und Stadtgrün gebeten mir zu Antworten....Man nennt es einen Kompromiss der Interessen 

Vom Fachbereich Umwelt in Hannover wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das Verfahren zu LSG H76 noch nicht eröffnet ist und man hier in Kontakt mit dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen steht. Und man meinen Einwand mit in das anstehende Verfahren aufnimmt.

Ich kann zu dem ganzen nur soviel von mir geben: Jeder hat die Möglichkeit den Politikern sachlich auf die Eier zu gehen. Sonst geht das ziemlich zügig & wer Fischen will findet sich an einem leeren Betonbecken  mit Gummikarpfen wieder....


----------

